# Fosterer available for North Manchester and South Lancashire Area



## Catcrazykittymum (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi. 

I am an experienced foster carer who is available to help for emergency, short-term or long-term foster care. I am in Horwich, Bolton and I'm happy to travel for collections. I have my own equipment including a large pen. I am home all the time to provide 24 hour care. I specialise in kittens and kittens or cats with health or behaviour problems. I have 7 cats of my own, all rescues and most of which came to me with behavioural problems. I also have a very cat-friendly dog! 

Please contact me if I can help and arrangements can be made for you to visit my very cat-friendly home for a home heck and vetting.

Kerry xxx


----------



## hett (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi

At the moment I am fostering for Cyprus Pride House and although they are looking for full time homes they have a lot of kittens at the and very urgently need fosters to help out, I think they have around 20 kittens at the moment. When I have a full time home for Freckle, I think I am going to be getting some of them as well, so you could apply  The flights normally come over around once a month.

http://www.cypruspridehouse.com/adopt/ - this is the current listing.

This is the email address to apply to foster/adopt - June & Michael <[email protected]>;

Thanks
Anne-Marie


----------



## lisal70 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi 

i really really need some help - i urgently need a home for 2 male cats who are brothers - my mother has recently passed away and i simply cant find a home for her lovely cats - i cant take them as i live on an extremely busy road and have a dog who does not like cats at all. I am going to her house to feed them but the house has a sale going through with the new owners hoping to be in before Xmas so the cats need to be gone before then . All the shleters in my area (blackpool) are saying they are full and keep referring back to each other - i am at my wits end .... can you help at all? i understand that you cant take them permanately but do you know anyone who is looking for 2 lovely companions (i would like them to stay together if poss as they have always been together). Lisa


----------



## Glb123 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi, my name is Gillian and I have 2 cats and 1 kitten. I have a problem in that I am going away in a couple of weeks 7th sep, and although I have a neighbour and friends and family who are willing to go in my house and feed them I am worried about their tendency to fight together and there being nobody there 24/7 to stop it. I have a kitten called baby that really goes to town on my disabled 5yr old cat called toby, who only has 3 legs so is easily knocked over. And Toby who goes to town on my other cat of a similar age call Romeo who is very scarred of Toby and does not like fighting. Chasing round after three cats and splitting them up is a part time job. All have been neutered, so I don't know why it happens, but Toby has always picked on Romeo before the kitten arrived. Now out of the three it is Toby I am worried about because over the past few months his nose is getting covered in scars and quite a bad couple of scratches over the last couple of days. I don't know if it is Romeo defending himself or the kitten who gas razor sharp claws. Help I need a foster home for Toby for a couple of weeks while I am away. I live in bury.


----------



## gentoo1980 (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm not sure if you can help the strays in my area as I'm guessing you're advertising help for a cat shelter?

Anyways there's a few strays round my area that I'm planning to rehome. A lady I know brought a cat I've seen round the area to my door saying he's a stray and asking if I could take him in. Said I couldn't and she put him back out on the streets. Today I saw him running around with a flea collar on. I'm gonna ask the lady if she put the collar on him and if she did I'll put my phone number on to see if he has an owner. 

If he's a stray could you possible help with rehoming? I've been told that there's a local vets who accepts cats protection voucher and you don't pay extra. If that's the case I can get him neutered before rehoming. 

I've tired to local cat charitys and they can never help me with rehoming.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You have to ensure the cat is a stray before any rescue's can offer help.
Do the telephone method on the collar and ask a vet to check if the strays are microchipped.


----------



## gentoo1980 (Aug 6, 2013)

There's two I know are definetly strays as they live in a cat/ferrel cat coloney that I helped get neutered four years ago and but the local cat charitys wont take them on.

They're always full and was told by one charity that they can look after them selves. I don't agree. Last cat I took on was a female cat because she had four kittens living inside an uptured wheely bin. The guy who was feeding her feeds three or four other and oneof them injured there leg and after four days dissapeared. I hope a chairty resuced him but I doubt it. I don't actually know if that cat was a stray or ferrel though.


----------

